# Passat B6 Airbags?



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a 2008 passat and am looking for a airbag kit for my car. I have looked at airlift, but who else makes a quality complete kit


thanks


----------



## RyanRodman (Jan 28, 2011)

http://bagriders.com/modlab/categories/BAGS-AND-KITS/VOLKSWAGEN/PASSAT/B6/
local:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

I did an Air Lift non-slam kit front and back on my fiancee's B6 Passat... GREAT kit! I'd be very happy to answer any questions and have an opportunity to earn your business.

Feel free to PM me or email me : [email protected] :thumbup:


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

is that as far as it will go down? do you have any more pics


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

08highdef said:


> is that as far as it will go down? do you have any more pics


That was all the way down but like I said, that's the non-slam kit. With the slam fronts, it would get much farther down but because it was my fiancées car, I wanted her to be able to drive at stock height.


----------



## SPLLANCER (Apr 20, 2011)

Kinda off topic but, are those TSW Valencias?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

SPLLANCER said:


> Kinda off topic but, are those TSW Valencias?


AutoArt.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> That was all the way down but like I said, that's the non-slam kit. With the slam fronts, it would get much farther down but because it was my fiancées car, I wanted her to be able to drive at stock height.


Here's a ref.
Xls with a notch


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

If you want to go low, the XLs are a good bet:


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

^^^^ That XL are awesome, I drive 120+ miles a day no issues


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

thats what I am looking for. The wheels look big are those 20" because I have 19" now.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

both mine and squillo's wheels are 19"


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

fasttt600 is correct on 19's.
I have done 20's too but I like the 19's better


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Squillo said:


> fasttt600 is correct on 19's.
> I have done 20's too but I like the 19's better


Tire specs? All I see is wheel? :laugh:
Looks good though.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

fasttt600 said:


> Here's a ref.
> Xls with a notch


:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

of so I like the airlift xl but as far as management goes what do you guys have and what do you like and dilike about it


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I had e-level and loved it. It's Girlfriend/wife proof.:laugh: So easy a caveman can use it.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

08highdef said:


> of so I like the airlift xl but as far as management goes what do you guys have and what do you like and dilike about it


the new autopilot V2 from air lift came out and bagriders have for sell, you should take a look at it. I got from my self, but at this time i am in Afghanistan so i would not be able to tell you how it really works, sorry.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

20x8.5 et 38, 225/30 20 rubber, they are also for sale or trade


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> I had e-level and loved it. It's Girlfriend/wife proof.:laugh: So easy a caveman can use it.


hey, she's a nice lady!


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Do most of you with the xl keep the sway bar up front? if you dont is it hard to remove? Asking this befor i start air on my CC


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> hey, she's a nice lady!


wait, did you just call my wife a cave man?She's going to kick you in the balls:laugh:



Trade-N-Games said:


> Do most of you with the xl keep the sway bar up front? if you dont is it hard to remove? Asking this befor i start air on my CC


 I didn't miss my swaybar.
I took an angle grinder to it. I knew it wasn't going back in.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> wait, did you just call my wife a cave man? She's going to kick you in the balls :laugh:


noooo, that was you.

I'll be sure to print out this thread for her to look at. Good thing you signed that prenup. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

I am going crazy with all of the stuff out there to read and just cant decide on what kit to go with. Can someone point me in the right direction for the best system. I see analog, digital, manual and dont know which management is the best to use. I see ecs tuning has airlift kits but I dont know if that is the best way to go or not?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

check out our AIR101 section :thumbup::beer:

We've had great success with the Slam XL's + AutoPilot V2 :thumbup::beer:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Airlift XL's for sure


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

ok so I have decided 100% on airlift xl bags....Now I am trying to decide on management. I like the digital because I wont have to mount gauges in the car but I am always worried about an electronic device and the tenancy to fail. So please help me with this question now


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

It is a possibility, but you're more likely to blow a fuse or relay than having the actual controller/ecu going bad. 

I wouldn't be worried about that happening. AccuAir and Air Lift do a lot of research and design before sending a product to the market for purchase to make sure all the bugs are worked out and the units are reliable.


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok so I am about to order my stuff now.. The only thing I need from you guys now are photos of the tanks in the trunk. I want to use the spare time location but please show me what you did in your trunk 

thanks


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Under my sub floor 










The bracing 









all together 









Controller 









New revision with amplifiers and a Driven Apparel logo ( sorry had to plug it ) 









Hope this helps


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

08highdef said:


> ok so I have decided 100% on airlift xl bags....Now I am trying to decide on management. I like the digital because I wont have to mount gauges in the car but I am always worried about an electronic device and the tenancy to fail. So please help me with this question now


 While this is always a risk with a digital system, the technology in today's digital systems is so advanced that the likelihood of it failing is very slim. Can't go wrong with the AccuAir systems or the new AutoPilot. 



fasttt600 said:


>


 by far the cleanest build :beer:


----------



## jachong (Mar 16, 2008)

Perfectly doable. This is my DD ('08 B6 Wagon) 

Some quick (ehem, them) cell shots:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

So clean Jose! Love the way it came out! :beer:


----------



## jachong (Mar 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> So clean Jose! Love the way it came out! :beer:


 Love it too... but what I love the most is it's reliability. :thumb up: 

Once weather and timing is good, I'll share some decent shots


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

I sent you a pm :thumbup: 


jachong said:


> Love it too... but what I love the must is it's reliability. :thumb up:
> 
> Once weather and timing is good, I'll share some decent shots


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

jachong said:


> Love it too... but what I love the most is it's reliability. :thumb up:
> 
> Once weather and timing is good, I'll share some decent shots


 When you get those shots, please send em over!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

jachong said:


> Love it too... but what I love the most is it's reliability. :thumb up:
> 
> Once weather and timing is good, I'll share some decent shots


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

alright after months of researching I ordered today. 

I ordered the xl fronts from open road and everything else from bag riders. 

I am running dual 3 gallon tank and dual compressors with the autopilot v2 management. 

way excited so stay tuned for more questions while I do install and lots of pics and video to come. 

THANKS TO EVERYONE HERE WHO HAS TAKEN THE TIME TO ANSWER MY QUESTIONS IT IS VERY HELPFULL AND APPRECIATIVE


----------



## Laydnfamed (Nov 10, 2010)

Can't wait to see it. My B6 will be on air next weekend. Good to see more Passats on air.


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

will you post a few pics when you have the install done please? 



Laydnfamed said:


> Can't wait to see it. My B6 will be on air next weekend. Good to see more Passats on air.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Bag riders b6 kit airlift


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

am I correct in thinkin that the B6 is the same as the mk5 ? ie . mk5 XL struts would fit the passat ?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

unitzero said:


> am I correct in thinkin that the B6 is the same as the mk5 ? ie . mk5 XL struts would fit the passat ?


 correct.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes sir.


----------



## Laydnfamed (Nov 10, 2010)

My money pit. 

Arlift XL Fronts, AH2's in the rear.


----------

